# Black working cocker spaniel Loughborough area



## Cuffey (2 October 2011)

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=33160


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 October 2011)

Its frightening how many working gundogs are being stolen at the moment.  I hope she is found, as much publicity as possible seems to be the answer with stolen dogs, but I am sure this advice has been given to the owner by the folks on Dog Lost.


----------



## Vetwrap (5 October 2011)

Up for Pip


----------



## Vetwrap (6 October 2011)

Just to say that Pip has been handed in and is now back, with her family, where she belongs.

Great news!


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 October 2011)

Brilliant news, thanks for the update.


----------



## Cuffey (7 October 2011)

Thank you for letting us know
The too hot to handle just has to be the way to go with these thefts.


----------

